# mexican orange dwarf crayfish compatibility



## kid4life

can mexican orange dwarf crayfish be in the same tank as amanos, cherrys and babaultis... and assortment of tetras?


----------



## MananaP

Should be fine, i have mine with cherries and crystal blacks...


----------



## Tarobot

mine ate my cherries... hahaha


----------



## effox

I didn't see mine eat Cherries, but if you have a healthy population you should probably be okay. Hell I had my cherries in a planted tank with 2 angel fish and a CPO when I was a noob and they all still did okay.


----------



## Atom

I have mine with cherries and amanos, but it's heavily planted so the cherries mostly stay high up in the leaves and the cray stays on the bottom.


----------



## Mykiss

I used to keep mine in my planted tank with shrimps but I ended up selling all of those until I got more. Since I got more, I've been keeping/breeding them in a 15g tank on their own. Now I've got lots of babies but that being said, I wouldn't want a lot of the CPO babies in a shrimp tank as there's many more little clamping pinchers that the shrimps have to avoid.


----------



## kid4life

sooooooooooooooo.. the consensus is that it should be okay? lol my tank is pretty heavily planted


----------



## AWW

Just do it!!!!


----------



## kid4life

haha alex!!! you're the worst influence on my tank!!!  and my walletttt!! hahahah.. i think i will. i'll be seeing you at the store soon ;D


----------

